#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Гхи по-русски

## Рюдзи

Подумал, раз уж в соседней теме котлеты жарят, то и моё простенькое пособие кому-нибудь может пригодиться. О достоинствах данного продукта не буду - тут уж решайте для себя сами.
Итак, для приготовления потребуются: 
1) Кусок масла хорошего качества (не меньше 1кг);
2) Толстостенная (в идеале чугунная) посуда - в моём случае нечто, задуманное, как утятница; 
3) Горшочек для хранения готового продукта. Говорят, лучше всего подходит медный. Ну, и ещё марля или ситечко для процеживания. 

На конфорке с рассекателем включить небольшой огонь, практически на минимум. Когда растопится, масло не должно кипеть и пузыриться.

Закладываем продукт.

И ждём.

И ещё ждём.

Ждать долго, поэтому снимаем первую пенку и спокойно идём медитировать минут на 30-ть.

Потом периодически снимаем пенку и слегка помешиваем.

Появляется выраженный белый осадок, часть плавает сверху, само масло становится _прозрачным_ и в воздухе витает слабый "ореховый" аромат - значит вы всё делали правильно и процесс тепловой обработки можно завершать.

Аккуратно переливаем через ситечко или марлю в горшочек.

Вот и всё. Осталось только накрыть крышкой и дать гхи настояться. В холодильник убирать не нужно, комнатной температуры вполне достаточно.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (15.06.2012), Joy (08.06.2012), Буль (08.06.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (08.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Сам его периодически ем, но не понимаю, зачем люди добрый продукт переводят на топлёное масло? 
В Индии понятно, холодильников не было. Но сливочное масло ведь вкуснее.

----------

Буль (02.10.2014), Вова Л. (08.06.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012)

----------


## Рюдзи

Если всё делали правильно, то уже через сутки получаем вот такую вот красоту. Храниться может буквально годами. Говорят, чем дольше - тем вкуснее становится. Всех благ!

----------

Joy (08.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Рюдзи

Бханте, я это у аюрведистов подхватил, подразумевается, что гхи просто полезнее обычного сливочного масла, в силу своей очищенности от всяких лишних веществ, так что тут дело не в том, что вкуснее.

----------

Joy (08.06.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Joy

Спасибо! Гхи - вкусная и полезная штука.

У меня нет газовой плиты - и масло я топлю в электрической духовке, тоже на самой слабой температуре.
Масло брать надо домашнее - если протопить магазинное - будет видно, сколько осядет бяки.
А еще для разнообразия и опять таки пользы в процессе можно добавлять специи по вкусу.

----------


## Топпер

Какая же это бяка? Это же - молочный белок, который вкус сливок и придаёт. А после топления, если не сожжём масло, то получаем просто отчищенный жир. Просто жир.

----------

Алевлад (09.06.2012), Буль (08.06.2012), Вова Л. (08.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.06.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012)

----------


## Рюдзи

Зато на нём можно жарить - оно не горит и не чадит.
Да и вообще, жиры жирам - рознь.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Я так гхи готовила дважды в жизни.
Первый раз все было хорошо, пенку съела (так рекомендовали в материалах, по которым я делала - типа очень вкусно), а потом и всю банку слопала потихоньку.
Второй раз готовила абсолютно таким же образом. Как и в прошлый раз съела пенку и... тут у меня началось сильнейшее отравление, которое длилось несколько дней. 
До сих пор не пойму, что это было.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Зато на нём можно жарить - оно не горит и не чадит.
> Да и вообще, жиры жирам - рознь.


А кто мешает бросить на сковородку просто кусок сливочного масла? Он точно также растает и на нём можно будет жарить?

----------


## Топпер

> Я так гхи готовила дважды в жизни.
> Первый раз все было хорошо, пенку съела (так рекомендовали в материалах, по которым я делала - типа очень вкусно), а потом и всю банку слопала потихоньку.
> Второй раз готовила абсолютно таким же образом. Как и в прошлый раз съела пенку и... тут у меня началось сильнейшее отравление, которое длилось несколько дней. 
> До сих пор не пойму, что это было.


Видимо масло было разных производителей. Может добавили чего в него.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Видимо масло было разных производителей. Может добавили чего в него.


Я оба раза брала новозеландское масло Anchor. Хотя может бывают подделки?

А вообще, я согласна, что сливочное масло гораздо вкуснее.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

И как это на вкус?  :Cry:

----------


## Рюдзи

> И как это на вкус?


Весьма приятно и съедобно. Тут хоть и говорят, что сливочное масло вкуснее, но я скажу так - скорей на любителя.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Весьма приятно и съедобно. Тут хоть и говорят, что сливочное масло вкуснее, но я скажу так - скорей на любителя.


Масло уже сто лет не ел, но ради такого опыта, завтра схожу в магазин. 
Жутко интересно, что в итоге получится.

Масло возьму деревенское, посмотрим из чего состоит натуральный продукт.

----------


## Рюдзи

> Масло возьму деревенское, посмотрим из чего состоит натуральный продукт.


Тут опять же, кто-то говорит, что лучше у бабушек взять, кто-то, что лучше взять финское - я думаю, это не так уж важно, просто из маргарина ничего путного не выйдет.

----------


## Буль

> Второй раз готовила абсолютно таким же образом. Как и в прошлый раз съела пенку и... тут у меня началось сильнейшее отравление, которое длилось несколько дней. 
> До сих пор не пойму, что это было.


Может это не отравление было, а реакция печени на большое количество жирного? Иногда печень дурит с симптомами, похожими на отравление. Сама печень в это время не болела?

----------

Аньезка (08.06.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Рюдзи (09.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Масло уже сто лет не ел, но ради такого опыта, завтра схожу в магазин. 
> Жутко интересно, что в итоге получится.


С интересом буду ждать отчёта. Сам я готовлю на оливковом или подсолнечном, т.к. считаю их более диетическими.

----------

Аньезка (08.06.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Как-то готовил это гхи. Получилось все отлично. Только тоже не понял - нафиг оно нужно, оно же не вкусное, а полезность - крайне сомнительна - ни сердцу ни нормальной фигуре не способствует. Как цампа для любителей Тибета, так и гхи - для любителей Индии, аюрведы и прочего.

----------

Аньезка (08.06.2012), Буль (08.06.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Ондрий (10.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Тут опять же, кто-то говорит, что лучше у бабушек взять


Надо понимать что многие "бабушки" покупают магазинное масло, переформовывают, добавляют суррогат и перепродают как "домашнее". Для того, чтобы иметь возможность продавать настоящее домашнее масло -- надо много труда и коров, что сомнительно при бабушкиных способностях и здоровье.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Сергей Ч (08.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> И как это на вкус?


Довольно специфичный вкус. Сложно объяснить - надо пробовать. Мне не понравилось.

----------


## Топпер

> И как это на вкус?


Довольно приятное. Но, на мой взгляд, первоисходник лучше.

----------

Аньезка (08.06.2012), Сауди (10.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Может это не отравление было, а реакция печени на большое количество жирного? Иногда печень дурит с симптомами, похожими на отравление. Сама печень в это время не болела?


Нет, вроде. Я даже не знаю, где она находится  :Embarrassment: 

И, главное, что потом, несколько месяцев, мне стоило только подумать о гхи (представить его/вспомнить вкус), как меня начинало подташнивать)))

----------


## Топпер

я гхи, кстати, с мёдом замешиваю, когда зимой по вечерам есть хочется. Оно монахом разрешено, если приболели. Обволакивает желудок, и есть меньше хочется.

----------

Joy (09.06.2012), Аминадав (08.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Рюдзи (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> я гхи, кстати, с мёдом замешиваю, когда зимой по вечерам есть хочется. Оно монахом разрешено, если приболели. Обволакивает желудок, и есть меньше хочется.


По-моему полезней будет просто сухарей поточить...

----------


## Топпер

> По-моему полезней будет просто сухарей поточить...


Сухари нельзя.

----------


## Буль

> И, главное, что потом, несколько месяцев, мне стоило только подумать о гхи (представить его/вспомнить вкус), как меня начинало подташнивать)))


Похоже всё-таки на печень. В следующие разы обрати внимание когда придётся съесть много жирного: не повторятся ли симптомы?

Но это, разумеется, не значит что печень больна. это у всех может случиться от жирного.

----------

Аньезка (08.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (09.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> С интересом буду ждать отчёта. Сам я готовлю на оливковом или подсолнечном, т.к. считаю их более диетическими.


Я сам всегда готовлю на оливковом, так как более диетическое.
Это такой великий обман, когда ты на диетическом масле, готовишь не диетическую пищу  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Это такой великий обман, когда ты на диетическом масле, готовишь не диетическую пищу


Ну всё таки хороший плов на растительном масле диетичнее, чем такой же на курдючном сале! Для компенсации в разнице каллорий можно положить побольше баранины  :Wink:

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.06.2012), Сауди (10.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Сухари нельзя.


По религиозным соображениям?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (09.06.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

23. Существует пять средств, поддерживающих силы: гхи, "масло из плоти", масло, мед и сахар (патока). Эти средства могут быть приняты больным монахом. После принятия он может держать их в запасе не более семи дней, в ином случае это требует расплаты и признания.

----------

Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> По религиозным соображениям?


Да. Нам же вечером есть нельзя. А гхи и мёд, да и сливочное масло можно, если монах больной. А кто у нас сейчас без желудочных болезней?

----------

Буль (08.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> 23. Существует пять средств, поддерживающих силы: гхи, "масло из плоти", масло, мед и сахар (патока). Эти средства могут быть приняты больным монахом. После принятия он может держать их в запасе не более семи дней, в ином случае это требует расплаты и признания.


А что такое "масло из плоти"?

----------


## Буль

Сало, наверное...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как цампа для любителей Тибета


Не, цампа как раз вкусная  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.06.2012), Рюдзи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Какая же это бяка? Это же - молочный белок, который вкус сливок и придаёт. А после топления, если не сожжём масло, то получаем просто отчищенный жир. Просто жир.


Если бы молочный! В лучшем случае - маргарин. Бывает попадается масло - в холодильнике не замерзает и хранится подозрительно долго.
А домашнее, если в гхи не перетопить, быстро пропадает. А так свежее конечно вкусное, но недолго  :Smilie: 

Вообще я сливочного масла очень много ем, но лишних кило или высокого холестерина нет. 
Желаю всем нам здоровья и памятования о том, что пищу следует принимать как лекарство от голода, и утоляя одну потребность, не зачинать других, связанных с перееданием.

----------

Рюдзи (09.06.2012), Тант (09.06.2012), Топпер- (09.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

Гхи с мёдом -- довольно питательно.

----------


## Джигме

> Нет, вроде. Я даже не знаю, где она находится 
> 
> И, главное, что потом, несколько месяцев, мне стоило только подумать о гхи (представить его/вспомнить вкус), как меня начинало подташнивать)))


Вы же вегетарианка, может поэтому так. Наверняка у вас организм перестроился из за этого.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы же вегетарианка, может поэтому так. Наверняка у вас организм перестроился из за этого.


Я лактовегетарианка, я молочное ем.

----------


## Джигме

Я так понял из описания что  Гхи это чистый жир и не содержит даже белка молочного. Вегетарианская кухня же не такая жирная как мясная да и состав другой, в основном клетчатка.

----------

Аньезка (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

делал масло гхи, если масло хорошее то получается много гхи, если плохое то мало, и отходов много
кипятил очень долго и опасливо, до последнего момента не верил что оно вот так возмёт и расслоиться на красивое жёлтое и комковатое белое  :Smilie: 

я брал самое хорошее, само по себе гхи получилось очень вкусное, оно орешками отдаёт и дрянью его назвать конечно поспешное дело.
конечно если вы взяли полумарагариновую подделку то пинять тогда конечно нечего - эту будет красивая жёлтая, но всё таки податливая субстанция - растительные жиры не застывают на холоде, а молочный жир застывает мёртво - хороший гхи если охлаждённый - довольно твёрдый.
гхи можно и на хлеб намазать  - вполне приятно получается
хранится действительно долго, но бывает что плесневеет немного, если плохо убраны отходы

2бханте: у вас определённо был не очень хороший гхи! гхи и простое топлёное масло не одно и тоже, русское топлёное масло обычно рыхлое, плохо фильтровано, из него убрана вода, но белок обычно убран не тщательно и сравнение тут совсем не уместно.
простое сливочное масло на сковороде сразу начинает чадить, а если внём много воды то и сильно пениться, на гхи же можно жарить не боясь что масло пригорит, оно ведёт есбя очень похоже на качесвенное растительное масло - пригорают в масле как раз прежде всего молочные белки всякие,
кстати сами белки выкидывать не нужно их можно съесть, даже в Каноне эти пенки выделяют как лучшую часть продукта - они вкусные, по типу взбитых сливок, но очень скоропортящийся продукт.

----------

Joy (09.06.2012), Рюдзи (09.06.2012), Тант (09.06.2012), Топпер- (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> 2бханте: у вас определённо был не очень хороший гхи! гхи и простое топлёное масло не одно и тоже, русское топлёное масло обычно рыхлое, плохо фильтровано, из него убрана вода, но белок обычно убран не тщательно и сравнение тут совсем не уместно.


Мне по индийским рецептам, из хорошего масла делали. Как для себя.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Нужно попробовать сделать из альпийского масла. Интересно, что получится. Свежее альпийское масло очень качественное и вкусное.

----------


## Raudex

> Мне по индийским рецептам, из хорошего масла делали. Как для себя.


ну значит у вас просто идиосинкразия некая ... мне лично нравится, я б чаще делал, но по нынешнему статусу уже не особо уместно стряпать, да и масла в таком объёме не жертвуют)

----------


## Нико

> делал масло гхи, если масло хорошее то получается много гхи, если плохое то мало, и отходов много
> кипятил очень долго и опасливо, до последнего момента не верил что оно вот так возмёт и расслоиться на красивое жёлтое и комковатое белое 
> 
> я брал самое хорошее, само по себе гхи получилось очень вкусное, оно орешками отдаёт и дрянью его назвать конечно поспешное дело.
> конечно если вы взяли полумарагариновую подделку то пинять тогда конечно нечего - эту будет красивая жёлтая, но всё таки податливая субстанция - растительные жиры не застывают на холоде, а молочный жир застывает мёртво - хороший гхи если охлаждённый - довольно твёрдый.
> гхи можно и на хлеб намазать  - вполне приятно получается
> хранится действительно долго, но бывает что плесневеет немного, если плохо убраны отходы
> 
> 2бханте: у вас определённо был не очень хороший гхи! гхи и простое топлёное масло не одно и тоже, русское топлёное масло обычно рыхлое, плохо фильтровано, из него убрана вода, но белок обычно убран не тщательно и сравнение тут совсем не уместно.
> ...


Хорошо, а какие блюдА вы готовите на этом самом гхи?

----------


## Топпер

> ну значит у вас просто идиосинкразия некая


Вы же знаете, у меня идиоснкразия только на новый виднус.



> ... мне лично нравится, я б чаще делал, но по нынешнему статусу уже не особо уместно стряпать, да и масла в таком объёме не жертвуют)


так я и говорю, что оно приятное. Но и чистое сливочное тоже приятно. Если бы гхи получался, например, из подсолнечного масла, тогда вопросов бы не было.

----------

Raudex (10.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> но по нынешнему статусу уже не особо уместно стряпать, да и масла в таком объёме не жертвуют)


А чё за статус такой, когда стряпать становится не особо уместно? А масло в каком объёме нужно жертвовать, чтобы досточтимый наелся?

----------

Аньезка (10.06.2012), Буль (10.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А чё за статус такой, когда стряпать становится не особо уместно?


Монашеский.



> А масло в каком объёме нужно жертвовать, чтобы досточтимый наелся?


В каком не жалко. Здесь нормативов нет. От желания дарителя зависит.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Хорошо, а какие блюдА вы готовите на этом самом гхи?


готовиЛ. да практически вся заправка горячих блюд и вся жарка. Плюс иногда просто так ложкой цеплял, ням-ням.



> А чё за статус такой, когда стряпать становится не особо уместно? А масло в каком объёме нужно жертвовать, чтобы досточтимый наелся?


Ну по Винае мы не стряпаем жраку, не положено, а миряне подносят готовые блюда, их мы и едим, не запасая ничего впрок. Если уж приходится стряпать то процесс обычно упрощён по возможности, а объём масла не ради "наедания достопочтенного", а для приготовки достаточного объёма гхи, ведь топить одну пачку смысла нет, до половины объёма теряется, а получится совсем немного топлёного и много времени тратится, если было скажем там пачки три-четыре, то можно было б заморочиться на крайний случай конечно, но миряне сливочное масло вообще не подносят, как и прочие полуфабрикаты, и правильно делают.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012), Топпер- (10.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> так я и говорю, что оно приятное. Но и чистое сливочное тоже приятно. Если бы гхи получался, например, из подсолнечного масла, тогда вопросов бы не было.


Ну в общем да, хотя диапазон применения гхи всё таки шире чем у обычного нетоплёного, та же жарка, одно дело омлет за 2 минуты сообразить, а друго едело использовать как фритюр - для сливочного это немыслимо, сгорит нафик, чадя угаром.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012), Топпер- (10.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> готовиЛ. да практически вся заправка горячих блюд и вся жарка. Плюс иногда просто так ложкой цеплял, ням-ням.
> Ну по Винае мы не стряпаем жраку, не положено, а миряне подносят готовые блюда, их мы и едим, не запасая ничего впрок. Если уж приходится стряпать то процесс обычно упрощён по возможности, а объём масла не ради "наедания достопочтенного", а для приготовки достаточного объёма гхи, ведь топить одну пачку смысла нет, до половины объёма теряется, а получится совсем немного топлёного и много времени тратится, если было скажем там пачки три-четыре, то можно было б заморочиться на крайний случай конечно, но миряне сливочное масло вообще не подносят, как и прочие полуфабрикаты, и правильно делают.



Неужели там, где Вы живёте, хватает мирян, подносящих готовую еду? Каждый день? (Догадка: это Ваша мама?)

Тут в Дхарамсале монахи, не живущие в монастырях, а таких много, готовят сами. Винаю, что ли, нарушают? Да и иные живущие в монастырях газовые плиты имеют и готовят. Потому что монастырская жрачка крайне убогая. Заболеть можно от недостатка витаминов.

----------


## Топпер

> Неужели там, где Вы живёте, хватает мирян, подносящих готовую еду? Каждый день? (Догадка: это Ваша мама?)


В монастыре - хватает.



> Тут в Дхарамсале монахи, не живущие в монастырях, а таких много, готовят сами. Винаю, что ли, нарушают?


Надо смотреть тибетскую Винаю.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> В монастыре - хватает.


Не знала, что Raudex  в монастыре живёт...





> Надо смотреть тибетскую Винаю.


А что, разве бывает отдельная "тибетская" Виная?

----------


## Топпер

> Не знала, что Raudex  в монастыре живёт...


Он всего несколько месяцев в году в Москве проводит. В этот раз в конце апреля приехал, в середине июля уедет.



> А что, разве бывает отдельная "тибетская" Виная?


Если есть отдельная тибетская Дхамма, почему не быть отдельной Винае?
В Тибете муласарвастивадинская Виная использовалась. В ней есть отличия от тхеравадинской.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Он всего несколько месяцев в году в Москве проводит. В этот раз в конце апреля приехал, в середине июля уедет.
> 
> Если есть отдельная тибетская Дхамма, почему не быть отдельной Винае?
> В Тибете муласарвастивадинская Виная использовалась. В ней есть отличия от тхеравадинской.


Я сейчас спросила, буду ждать ответа.

Ну, а раз он несколько месяцев в Москве проводит, значит, таки мама.

----------


## Топпер

> Я сейчас спросила, буду ждать ответа.
> 
> Ну, а раз он несколько месяцев в Москве проводит, значит, таки мама.


Вообще человеку за сорок. Какая мама?

----------


## Нико

> Вообще человеку за сорок. Какая мама?


А что, у человека за сорок мамы быть не может? Ну Вы даёте.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2012)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Итого, хочется понять, обладает ли Гхи какими либо преимуществами по сравнению с обычным маслом? Я не в плане удобства готовить и долгохранения, а практической пользой. Или на любителя?

----------

Буль (10.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Итого, хочется понять, обладает ли Гхи какими либо преимуществами по сравнению с обычным маслом? Я не в плане удобства готовить и долгохранения, а практической пользой. Или на любителя?


С точки зрения аюрведы - да - уравновешивает все доши, поэтому полезен людям всех дош. С точки зрения современной медицины - сомневаюсь (масло оно и есть масло).

----------

Буль (10.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> а практической пользой


На нем очень удобно жарить - более "легкое" и менее "жирное" в сравнении с подсолнечным. Я в основном готовлю овощи, хотя это скорее тушение, нежели жарка. Яичница тоже лучше по вкусу.  И это просто вкусно. У меня мама так его полюбила, что даже сахар в кашу не добавляет - так и ест с маслом.

И с т.з. тибетской медицины - "тысячу дел совершает", "лучший вид масла". Что могу подтвердить личным опытом. 
Чжуд Ши, т.2 Тантра обьяснений, глава 16 О том, как питаться.

"Топленое масло придает остроту уму, память проясняет,
рождает тепло и силу, жизнь удлиняет.
Это лучшее из масел, оно тысячу дел совершает.....

...У людей, питающихся маслом, силен огонь внутри и внутри у них чисто,
силы тела развиты, они бодры, цветом хороши,
органы у них крепки, в старости бодрость сохраняют и доживают до ста лет."

----------

Sucheeinennick (10.06.2012), Михаил Макушев (10.06.2012), Рюдзи (10.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

А от гхи полнеют? Я вот тут живу на соевом масле, всё на нём готовлю. Лёгкое и приятное.

----------


## Буль

> На нем очень удобно жарить - более "легкое" и менее "жирное" в сравнении с подсолнечным.


А почему эти характеристики Вы написали в кавычках?

Насколько я знаю у топлёного масла удельный вес при 15 С 0,94 против 0,92 у растительного, т.е. оно тяжелее, а не легче.

Жирность же у того, и у другого очевидно одинакова: 100% от объёма...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (11.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Тут в Дхарамсале монахи, не живущие в монастырях, а таких много, готовят сами. Винаю, что ли, нарушают? Да и иные живущие в монастырях газовые плиты имеют и готовят. Потому что монастырская жрачка крайне убогая. Заболеть можно от недостатка витаминов.


Конечно, нарушают, чему есть много индульгенций в разных комментариях к Винае, почитаемых в Тибете. Вообще. сами коренные тексты в данном вопросе не расходятся с тхеравадинскими, но комментаторская традиция - разная.

----------

Raudex (11.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, нарушают, чему есть много индульгенций в разных комментариях к Винае, почитаемых в Тибете. Вообще. сами коренные тексты в данном вопросе не расходятся с тхеравадинскими, но комментаторская традиция - разная.


В общем, сегодня задала этот вопрос переводчику Е.С. Далай-ламы, бывшему монаху с большим стажем. Он сказал, что в тибетской монашеской традиции такого правила нет. И даже в Тхеравадинской, скорее всего, нет. Потому что, когда монахи жили в монастырях -- это одно дело. А когда они уходили в ритод в леса -- кто бы им там пищу готовил и подносил??? Самим приходилось.

----------


## Мансур

> В общем, сегодня задала этот вопрос переводчику Е.С. Далай-ламы, бывшему монаху с большим стажем. Он сказал, что в тибетской монашеской традиции такого правила нет. И даже в Тхеравадинской, скорее всего, нет. Потому что, когда монахи жили в монастырях -- это одно дело. А когда они уходили в ритод в леса -- кто бы им там пищу готовил и подносил??? Самим приходилось.


Ходят на пиндапад в ближайшие деревни по утрам. Это описано в юиографиях. Кроме того, есть специальное дополнительное правило, принимаемое некоторыми монахами  - есть только то, что положено в патру во время сбора пищи. То есть, пищу, которую миряне сами приносят в монастырь, они не едят.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ходят на пиндапад в ближайшие деревни по утрам. Это описано в юиографиях. Кроме того, есть специальное дополнительное правило, принимаемое некоторыми монахами  - есть только то, что положено в патру во время сбора пищи. То есть, пищу, которую миряне сами приносят в монастырь, они не едят.


Час от часу не легче. Как из леса глухого по утрам в деревню можно попасть? 
И про пищу, которую миряне приносят в монастырь.. Тут бханте иное говорили.

----------


## Мансур

> Час от часу не легче. Как из леса глухого по утрам в деревню можно попасть? 
> И про пищу, которую миряне приносят в монастырь.. Тут бханте иное говорили.


Я же говорю - это дополнительное аскетическое правило, принимаемое не всеми монахами.

Никто не уходит от деревень дальше, чем на несколько часов пути. А потом, разные есть способы. В фильме "Buddha lost children" монахи, которые живут в глухом районе, в котором мало деревень, объезжают их по утрам на лошадях.

Я в Непале разговаривал с местными тхеравадинами, и они мне говорили. что им приходится нарушать Винаю, потому что в Непале нет традиции подавать монахам еду по утрам. Приходится готовить самим.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я же говорю - это дополнительное аскетическое правило, принимаемое не всеми монахами.
> 
> Никто не уходит от деревень дальше, чем на несколько часов пути. А потом, разные есть способы. В фильме "Buddha lost children" монахи, которые живут в глухом районе, в котором мало деревень, объезжают их по утрам на лошадях.
> 
> Я в Непале разговаривал с местными тхеравадинами, и они мне говорили. что им приходится нарушать Винаю, потому что в Непале нет традиции подавать монахам еду по утрам. Приходится готовить самим.


Вообще неплохо бы провести исследование по этому вопросу. Далай-ламу спросить, например.

----------


## Raudex

> Неужели там, где Вы живёте, хватает мирян, подносящих готовую еду? Каждый день? (Догадка: это Ваша мама?)


пока я здесь мама действительно стряпает мне, и с этим невозможно бороться, она же мама  :Smilie:  хотя у меня есть достаточно возможностей для прокорма так как  наша группа меня здорово поддерживает подношениями еды, на наших мероприяиях мы стараемся проводить эти подношения так как это принято в Таиланде и на Шри-Ланке, также меян достаточно часто зовут в гости на дану миряне или сами приезжают ко мне.


> Тут в Дхарамсале монахи, не живущие в монастырях, а таких много, готовят сами. Винаю, что ли, нарушают? Да и иные живущие в монастырях газовые плиты имеют и готовят. Потому что монастырская жрачка крайне убогая. Заболеть можно от недостатка витаминов.


В странах Тхеравады готовка монахами редкое и предосудительное дело, очень развит пиндапата (утренний сбор подаяний), а также как подношение пищи мирянами гостями храмов, этот аспект там реализован очень близко к Винае.
Не знаю что там с муласарвстивадинской винаей, её вообще как то скрывают о всех, полагаю там та же схема тока традицию пиндапаты видимо похерили.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> ...И даже в Тхеравадинской, скорее всего, нет. Потому что, когда монахи жили в монастырях -- это одно дело. А когда они уходили в ритод в леса -- кто бы им там пищу готовил и подносил??? Самим приходилось.


Есть недвусмысленный запрет запасать продукты, и ваш друг переводчик ошибается. Монахи в лесном затворе всё равно выходят на пиндапату в ближайшие деревни, это каноническая традиция и это широко описано, просто ходить им приходиться гораздо дольше. Пиндапата - главный способ добычи еды для бхиккху, в Таиланде эту традицию очень чтят и берегут - миряне ежедневно готовят пищу к нужном времени и выходят на улицу ожидая монахов. Регулярное общение со своим донором - долг бхиккху, как поля накопления заслуг, от платит за дану пищи даной Дхаммы, и чем чаще это делает тем больше сам накапливает заслуг. Уход совсем в глушь - не приветствуется в Каноне, или в крайнем случае как то организовывают саппортеров на доставку пищи в лес.
Смысл отказа от заготовки и стряпни он логичен, так как неизбежно провоцирует всякие кулинарные привязанности, которые бхиккху никчему.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012), Joy (11.06.2012), Вова Л. (11.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.06.2012), Карло (23.07.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Час от часу не легче. Как из леса глухого по утрам в деревню можно попасть? 
> И про пищу, которую миряне приносят в монастырь.. Тут бханте иное говорили.


Нет противоречий. Есть основной способ получения еды - пиндапата, а есть дополнительные - некоторые из которых - еда по приглашению, и еда принесённая в монастырь.
В реале эти способы комбинируют, мы едим вперемешку, как собранную еду, так и тут что миряне принесли непосредственно в храм ко времени приёма пищи.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Вообще неплохо бы провести исследование по этому вопросу. Далай-ламу спросить, например.


Только не забудьте принять во внимание, что данный монах не является для нашей традиции каким либо авторитетом в частности в данном вопросе, как и любой другой монах. Авторитетом для бхиккху является только Виная.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012), Kittisaro (11.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Joy

Бханте Raudex, я думаю, что вопрос с гхи можно решить просто: пусть Вам подносят гхи, раз самому не приготовить. Ведь можно же?

----------

Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В Гоманге кушать централизованно готовят на всю общину, но скромно и просто. На кухне работает специальная бригада поваров. Паровой чан для варки макарон или риса = последнее слово техники. И вокруг Гоманга нет таких деревень, чтобы могли прокормить монахов в таком количестве. А когда туда приезжают гости к какому-то землячеству, оно готовит гостям щедрое угощение, я в паломничестве мяса не ем, но пришлось поесть немного, чтобы не обижать. 

Вы тут все о сливочном масле, а я поймала себя на мысли, что за последние полгода пару раз его и ела. Значит, мне не грозит "силен огонь внутри и внутри у них чисто,
силы тела развиты, они бодры, цветом хороши,
органы у них крепки, в старости бодрость сохраняют и доживают до ста лет"? :Smilie: 

Жарю все без масла, на тэфлоновой сковородке, а еще чеще готовлю на парУ. Или вообще не подвергаю тепловой обработке. И семья его ест 100 г в месяц. Я его в морозилке обычно держу. Либо сразу покупаю маленькими гостиничными кубиками. Употребляю только оливковое масло - не больше чайной ложки в салат, прямо из бутылки. В России оливковое масло продают плохое. 

В детстве мне в Белоруссии доверяли взбивать сливочное масло - из снятых сливок. Могу сказать, что натурального сливочного масла(по вкусу, как того) сейчас вообще почти нигде нет. Ну, можно еще попробовать на каких-нибудь образцовых экологически чистых альпийских фермах. Но оно совеременному человеку покажется невкусным - слишком специфическое, а он привык к промышленному.

Аньезка, если Вы вообще жирного много не едите, то это нормальная реакция у печени некоторых, даже здоровых людей,  на жирное. Особенно при жарком климате такое может произойти - жир хорошо есть на холоде. Может, на тот момент у Вас разбалансировались энергии, так вот Вы и не выдержали. Я могу жирное переварить, но если блюдо слишком жирное, то я его либо должна разбавлять литрами горячего чая, либо заедать горькими овощами, такие блюда вообще себя есть почти не могу заставить.

Скажите, я так поняла, что гхи вообще нормально стоит без холодильника? И может стоять не портясь ГОДАМИ??? :Smilie: А до какой температуры его можно держать в помещении? У нас тут летом до 45 бывает.

Может, я пропустила, а сколько гхи бывает примерно на кг сливочного масла?

----------

Аньезка (11.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Рюдзи

> Скажите, я так поняла, что гхи вообще нормально стоит без холодильника? И может стоять не портясь ГОДАМИ???А до какой температуры его можно держать в помещении? У нас тут летом до 45 бывает.
> 
> Может, я пропустила, а сколько гхи бывает примерно на кг сливочного масла?


Да, нормально. Но +45 это уже перебор, конечно. Индусы горшки с гхи в землю вообще зарывали, если на длительное хранение.
На кг масла выходит примерно 700-800г гхи.

----------

Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> А от гхи полнеют? Я вот тут живу на соевом масле, всё на нём готовлю. Лёгкое и приятное.


Про соевое не знаю, не пробовал. Накопление излишнего веса зависит от конституции. Здесь удобно привести даже не тибетские/индийские классификации, а вполне европейскую (которая полностью повторяет предыдущие) эктоморф/мезоморф/эндроморф. Одним необходим крайне внимательный подход к диете и физической нагрузке (эндроморф, капха, "слизь"), а вот эктоморф ("ветер", вата) может спокойно есть весьма питательную пищу не полнея.




> А почему эти характеристики Вы написали в кавычках?


Поскольку речь не о весе, а о ощущении после употребления. Как и мясная пища более "тяжелая" по сравнению с растительной. 




> пусть Вам подносят гхи, раз самому не приготовить. Ведь можно же?


Подносить-то можно, только монах не может попросить: "приносите мне гхи, да хорошего!"

----------

Аньезка (11.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Вчера сделал этот гхи... пол кружки в микроволновке.
Довольно быстро... минут 15 и готова порция для масляного светильника.

Как делал:
Пол брикета масла в кружку... кружку в печку (сначала температуру выставил побольше, чтоб быстрее прогрелось.) Когда забурлило на большой температуре, то убавляем до режима разморозки. И все.. оставляем, пока не осядет сгусток на дне (Эдакие белые крупинки). Не знаю, обязательно ли снимать пену, но я снимал.

Когда масло готово. Переливаем через фильтр (бинт) в другую емкость. Все.
На всё про всё - 15 минут.

Довольно хорошее масло получается. Не коптит.
Кто по поводу копоти печалится - сделайте фитиль тоньше. Мне помогло.

----------


## Raudex

> Бханте Raudex, я думаю, что вопрос с гхи можно решить просто: пусть Вам подносят гхи, раз самому не приготовить. Ведь можно же?


Можно, но зачем решать этот вопрос вообще? Незачем вникать в сорта сансарной жраки и удивительно почему создалось впечатление что я прям помираю как хочу маслица. Я достаточно спокойно довольствуюсь тем что подано, подадут гхи - поем, не подадут - значит без масла как нибудь похомячу  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (11.06.2012), Буль (11.06.2012), Дхармананда (11.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Поскольку речь не о весе, а о ощущении после употребления. Как и мясная пища более "тяжелая" по сравнению с растительной.


То есть речь шла (и идёт) исключительно о Ваших личных ощущениях? Но какую ценность они имеют для других?

----------

Нико (11.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

А ежели вообще никто ничего не подаст, бханте умрут, но готовить пищу и самостоятельно её искать принципиально не будут? Ведь есть же монахи, живущие вне монастырей. Не будут же они просить милостыню в наши дни, как во времена Будды.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> А ежели вообще никто ничего не подаст, бханте умрут, но готовить пищу и самостоятельно её искать принципиально не будут? Ведь есть же монахи, живущие вне монастырей. Не будут же они просить милостыню в наши дни, как во времена Будды.


Это не значит что в связи с обстоятельствами данное правило перестает быть правилом

----------

Anthony (11.06.2012), Raudex (11.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> А ежели вообще никто ничего не подаст, бханте умрут, но готовить пищу и самостоятельно её искать принципиально не будут? Ведь есть же монахи, живущие вне монастырей.


Ну а почему вы решили что нарушение Винае это равносильно смерти? Да, если не будет еды будут готовить, с полным пониманием того что это нарушение, а не пытатться оправдывать себя и вводить это в правило. Монахи когда у них нет условий для соблюдения Винаи по Канону должны переместиться в те места где такие условия есть. Вот и всё.


> Не будут же они просить милостыню в наши дни, как во времена Будды.


Будут, и это правильно и нормально. Если конечно не хотят нарушать. Хуже если они хотят нарушать и готовы вокруг вешать лапшу про то что это нормально, допустимо.
Я считаю что нарушение полбеды, в конце концов мы люди, не арахаты, у всех у нас есть слабости, а беда когда нарушают и всем врут вокруг, что это разрешено.

----------

Bob (11.06.2012), Буль (11.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.06.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Дхармананда (11.06.2012), Карло (23.07.2012), Мансур (11.06.2012), Михаил Макушев (14.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> То есть речь шла (и идёт) исключительно о Ваших личных ощущениях? Но какую ценность они имеют для других?


Я привел цитату (т.е. отнюдь не "исключительно мои ощущения" - не надо передергивать) и дополнил своим опытом (в котором вы вправе усомниться) Ценность - в обмене оным. Что касается качеств хорошего, годного гхи - они определяются опытным путем. Речь опять-же об ощущениях. Ценно или нет - каждый решает для себя: одному безразлично, другой заинтересуется и попробует. Тем более, что здесь большая часть сообщений имеет отношение к личному опыту)  (P.S. Вам что, некого потроллить? Хобби такое?)

----------

Аньезка (11.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я привел цитату (т.е. отнюдь не "исключительно мои ощущения" - не надо передергивать)


В цитате ничего не было про "лёгкость" и "жирность". Поэтому я и спросил, т.к. удивился откуда в древних трактатах появилось понятие удельной массы вещества.




> и дополнил своим опытом (в котором вы вправе усомниться)


Просто Вы отчего-то не уточнили что этот опыт основан исключительно на Ваших субъективных ощущениях, в нём нет ничего объективного.




> Ценность - в обмене оным.


Не знаю, не уверен. Я не нахожу в чужом субъективизме ничего для себя ценного. Но может быть, кому-то это интересно...




> (P.S. Вам что, некого потроллить? Хобби такое?)


Нет, дело вовсе не в троллинге. Я просто хотел уточнить для себя источник такой удивительной информации.

----------


## Дхармананда

> в нём нет ничего объективного.


Любой опыт - субъективен. Это же опыт)



> удивился откуда в древних трактатах появилось понятие удельной массы вещества


О массе речи не шло изначально (я же разъяснял). Потому и использовал кавычки. Почитайте Чжуд Ши - там "легкий" и "тяжелый" употребляются часто.

----------

Аньезка (11.06.2012), Буль (11.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Есть недвусмысленный запрет запасать продукты, и ваш друг переводчик ошибается.




Я слышал что разрешается на 2 дня запасть еду. Может это только в мулласарвастиваде?

----------


## Raudex

> Я слышал что разрешается на 2 дня запасть еду. Может это только в мулласарвастиваде?


у нас всё однозначно и общеизвестно:



> Пища может храниться и потребляться до полудня в день её получения, сокосодержащие напитки - до захода солнца следующего дня, пять тоников (3 вида масла, мёд и сахар) - до захода солнца 7 дня, а также лекарства - на оставшуюся часть их срока хранения.


что там у тибетцев - понятия не имею, к сожалению, они скрывают свою Винаю (зачем?), то что удавалось прочесть - очень коротко и нечётко.

----------

Алексей Е (12.06.2012), Буль (12.06.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Сергей Ч (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Что касается Винаи Тибета (А соответственно и Монголии,Бурятии и т.д.) то есть перевод всех 253 обетов и множество любопытных сведений о быте монгольских монастырей в книге А.М. Позднеева "Очерки быта буддийских монастырей и буддийского духовенства в Монголии в связи с отношениями сего последнего к народу" Первое издание - 1887 года, репринт - 1993 год, Элиста. Сначала идут четыре неисправимых проступка (параджика), затем 13 разрешаемых через покаяние (в смысле очищения) и т.д. вплоть до подробного освещения - как мыть чашу, как принимать пищу(1 раз в сутки), нельзя строить жилище больше установленного размера, отношение к постели etc. 

Процитирую ряд правил:
[проступки, отпускаемые через покаяние] 
56)  Объяснение дурному сосуду (т.е. непосвященному) в чем состоят грехи и проступки лам. 

66) Употребление воды, наполненной животными

78) Несвоевременное принятие пищи - если лама будет есть после полудня, или до рассвета




> Я слышал что разрешается на 2 дня запасть еду. Может это только в мулласарвастиваде?


85)Оставление в запас (т.е. пищи) - ламам запрещается есть пищу, оставленную со вчерашнего дня

86) Вкушение не поданной пищи (т.е. взятой самим, украденной и т.п.)
В целом, подаяние также практиковалось (а также приглашение монаха мирянами для совершения служб или просто для подношения пищи и последующей краткой проповеди), но постепенно вытеснено подношением монастырю с последующим равным распределением между монахами. В Тхераваде миряне не подносят монастырю?

47) Откладывать и запасать лекарства на срок свыше семи дней; - больной лама мог просить себе масла, творогу, сахару и меду, но не более как на семь дней, в течение которых все приготовленное должно быть им уничтожено

52)Объяснение священного учения женщинам более чем в пяти или в шести словах, и притом в таком месте, где нет других мужчин

Ну и мои любимые моменты:
64) Сидение на высоком диване; - когда кто из лам, со злобным намерением на другого ламу,севши на высокий диван, упадет и зашибет его. (Так и представляется коварный и злой лама, расправляющийся с недругами путем зашибания. Сюжет для монастырского триллера, не иначе)
111) Щекотание другого духовного лица с целью позабавиться. 
112) Игра в воде - с целью порезвиться и посмеяться

----------

Wyrd (13.06.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (12.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Ламы говорят, что Позднееву не всё удалось, и не всё он понял. Они никогда не посвящают никого в такие дела, запрещено.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Raudex

отмечу, что я смотрел тибетскую пратимокшу, она очень похожа на нашу именно теми пунктами которые входят в наши 227, хотя это был перевод и его качество я не могу оценивать.Также отмечу что 253 как и наши 227 это не вся Виная, и далеко не все правила поведения, также надо читать и Винаю-Вибхангу и комменнтарии, где правила Патимоккхи разобраны более подробно и детально. Потому широко формулирувку "я монах с N обетами" - считаю неверной.



> 56) Объяснение дурному сосуду (т.е. непосвященному) в чем состоят грехи и проступки лам. 
>  66) Употребление воды, наполненной животными
>  78) Несвоевременное принятие пищи - если лама будет есть после полудня, или до рассвета
> 85)Оставление в запас (т.е. пищи) - ламам запрещается есть пищу, оставленную со вчерашнего дня
>  86) Вкушение не поданной пищи (т.е. взятой самим, украденной и т.п.)
>  В целом, подаяние также практиковалось (а также приглашение монаха мирянами для совершения служб или просто для подношения пищи и последующей краткой проповеди), но постепенно вытеснено подношением монастырю с последующим равным распределением между монахами. В Тхераваде миряне не подносят монастырю?
>  47) Откладывать и запасать лекарства на срок свыше семи дней; - больной лама мог просить себе масла, творогу, сахару и меду, но не более как на семь дней, в течение которых все приготовленное должно быть им уничтожено
>  52)Объяснение священного учения женщинам более чем в пяти или в шести словах, и притом в таком месте, где нет других мужчин
>  Ну и мои любимые моменты:
> ...


56 - считаю познее привнесённым,
64 - у нас конечно тоже нет, хотя на высоком и роскошном сидеть и спать тоже нельзя

остальные правила из тех что вы перечислили у нас есть, хотя формулировки иногда сильно отличаются, и в Винае и комментариях они разобраны очень подробно.

86 - да конечно подносят, я это упомянул, но это заявлено как не основной способ добычи пропитания, а также не сказано что можно принимать полуфабрикаты, требующие готовки, более того например сырой рис однозначно принимать запрещено. А что вытеснено - да, я понимаю, на ланке тоже пиндапата в кризисе, но в других странах Тхеравады пиндапату сберегли, там она в общем процветает, более того считается де факто обязательной для всех монахов кроме пожилых и настоятелей.

----------

Bob (12.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Ламы говорят, что Позднееву не всё удалось, и не всё он понял. Они никогда не посвящают никого в такие дела, запрещено.


Интересно почему? Для меня ответ очевиден - что б отгородиться от критики, и открыть дорогу для злоупотреблений, плоть до полного задвигания Винаи, и взращиванию отношению кней как к некой заиндевелой анахроничной ненужной традиции. У нас Виная открыта и широко известна, и скажу больше, в целом монахи стараются её соблюдать, другое дело что не у всех получается, но это другого рода проблема. ИМХО, без обид.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> 52)Объяснение священного учения женщинам более чем в пяти или в шести словах, и притом в таком месте, где нет других мужчин


Бедные женщины, не заслужили они больше пяти-шести слов учения. Этим выгодно отличается от древних времен БФ наш, где уже столько тысяч постов от бханте женщины наши услышали-прочли в виртуальном присутствии мужеска пола.

----------

Аньезка (12.06.2012), Буль (12.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (13.06.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Бханте, а Вы не могли бы рассказать, какие части Винаи монахам приходится нарушать систематически? Интересуют не проступки конкретных людей, а что является самым сложным в повседневной монашеской жизни.

Я уже пробовал как-то завести разговор на эту тему, но бханте Топпер меня пресек.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Интересно почему? Для меня ответ очевиден - что б отгородиться от критики, и открыть дорогу для злоупотреблений, плоть до полного задвигания Винаи, и взращиванию отношению кней как к некой заиндевелой анахроничной ненужной традиции. У нас Виная открыта и широко известна, и скажу больше, в целом монахи стараются её соблюдать, другое дело что не у всех получается, но это другого рода проблема. ИМХО, без обид.


В России отношение к буддизму было дровльно неоднозначным с самого вступления в Россию. Даже при царском дворе у Жалсарана Бадмаева , его родственников были определенные проблемы, им пришлось принимать"видимое "православие, менять имена, и так далее." выкручиваться", бурятам приходилось "выкручиваться" всё время. Постоянно "тушевать". Именно потому. А про нас в советское время - понятно. Такие, как я, даже не готовы на русском общаться, я, например, ждаже не знаю, как по-русски некоторые вещи написать, никогда в жизни не говорила на русском про буддизм. Я недавно обнаружила, что существуют на русском термины, иначе на сайте не задержалась бы. Какая критика?! От кого? Сейчас Аюшеева много критикуют, я его понимаю, с такой политикой, кстати,  да в такое время оказался нужен именно Аюшеев. сейчас нужен политик Хамбо. Он при мне стал Хамбо-Ламой. Мы тогда не поняли, но время показало...страна сама сейчас показала. Кто бы думал 100 лет назад, что так будет. А 200 лет назад? Думали буряты, что так будет, когда вообще входили в состав России. Вы сами знаете " умом Россию не понять, а бурят тем более...с их советско-российским буддизмом и таким выживающе- выжидающим менталитетом"

----------


## Нико

> Сейчас Аюшеева много критикуют, я его понимаю, с такой политикой, кстати,  да в такое время оказался нужен именно Аюшеев. сейчас нужен политик Хамбо.


Ну да, нужен тем, кто не хочет Далай-ламу в России.

----------


## Нико

> Ну а почему вы решили что нарушение Винае это равносильно смерти? Да, если не будет еды будут готовить, с полным пониманием того что это нарушение, а не пытатться оправдывать себя и вводить это в правило. Монахи когда у них нет условий для соблюдения Винаи по Канону должны переместиться в те места где такие условия есть. Вот и всё.Будут, и это правильно и нормально. Если конечно не хотят нарушать. Хуже если они хотят нарушать и готовы вокруг вешать лапшу про то что это нормально, допустимо.
> Я считаю что нарушение полбеды, в конце концов мы люди, не арахаты, у всех у нас есть слабости, а беда когда нарушают и всем врут вокруг, что это разрешено.


Ну, в Дхарамсале тут в особые дни, типа 15-го дня по тиб. лунному календарю на коро примерно тысяча монахов тхеравадинских сидит и милостыню просит. Многие индийцы просто так в одежды облачаются, т.е. тоже врут. Потому как тибетцы подают именно в этот день. Я сама разменяла 500 рупий на копейки, но не хватило, честно говоря. Неужели Вы и вправду думаете, что в наши дни подобная милостыня реально кого-то может прокормить? Дело не в том чтобы врать, а в том, чтобы выживать. Времена изменились.

----------

Дондог (31.07.2016)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ну да, нужен тем, кто не хочет Далай-ламу в России.



Политика, мадам. Нужно шире смотреть на явления. Уж буряты хорошо знают, что такое политика. Против шерстки не гладь, известно всем. Уже проходили. Даже в Австрии  со свободой вероисповедания и всеми штрафами в судебном порядке мой алтарь находится в комнате, где никому ничего видно. Зачем кота за хвост дергать?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> , в целом монахи стараются её соблюдать, другое дело что не у всех получается, но это другого рода проблема. ИМХО, без обид.



Как вы можете обидеть, если я с нашими некоторыми святыми в одно время жила? Как?! Коглда я их видела живьём в детстве? Как? Не моя заслуга- но я лично непосредственно с Родины Дандарона. Вы сначала докажите мне, что вы на том пути. Что вы правильно, что поняли, что не в асуры мчитесь. Пока я вижу много тех, кто в архаты собрался....вот уж мне смешно, не в обиду, конечно. Все нужны, и смешные тоже.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Вы сначала докажите мне, что вы на том пути. Что вы правильно, что поняли, что не в асуры мчитесь. Пока я вижу много тех, кто в архаты собрался....вот уж мне смешно, не в обиду, конечно. Все нужны, и смешные тоже.


А почему Вам должны доказывать? Кто Вы,мадам? :Cool:

----------

AlekseyE (17.06.2012), Bob (13.06.2012), Карло (23.07.2012), Кузьмич (14.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А почему Вам должны доказывать? Кто Вы,мадам?


 Я должна отчитываться? Не впервой. Я-традиционная будистка, не новоиспеченная. Не доказывайте,если не можете, но  пока не очень много вижу буддистов на сайте. Но есть очень достойные личности, и видно по поведению, что не традиционные буддисты.

----------


## Bob

> Я должна отчитываться? Не впервой. Я-традиционная будистка, не новоиспеченная. Не доказывайте,если не можете, но  пока не очень много вижу буддистов на сайте. Но есть очень достойные личности, и видно по поведению, что не традиционные буддисты.


Здравствуйте! Вы как традиционная буддистка, должно быть очень хорошо знаете Канон. Если не трудно, укажите пожалуйста, где Будда говорит, о преимуществе традиционных буддистов, перед "_новоиспечёнными_"(можно из Ганджура или Ламрима).  :Smilie: 

Cпасибо.

----------

Pema Sonam (13.06.2012), Raudex (13.06.2012), Аньезка (13.06.2012), Вова Л. (13.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (13.06.2012), Дондог (31.07.2016), Карло (23.07.2012), Нико (13.06.2012), Тао (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Здравствуйте! Вы как традиционная буддистка, должно быть очень хорошо знаете Канон. Если не трудно, укажите пожалуйста, где Будда говорит, о преимуществе традиционных буддистов, перед "_новоиспечёнными_"(можно из Ганджура или Ламрима). :
> 
> Cпасибо.


И всего-то? преимущества прежде всего в силе веры. Если вы обижаетесь на что-либо, вы ещё не в буддизме. Кстати, еле дошла , что Ламрим называется у традиционных буддистов " боди мурэй зэргэ", традиционные вас не сразу поймут, о чем говорят. Просто интересующийся,  это тоже очень неплохо.

----------


## Bob

> И всего-то? преимущества прежде всего в силе веры. Если вы обижаетесь на что-либо, вы ещё не в буддизме. Кстати, еле дошла , что Ламрим называется у традиционных буддистов " боди мурэй зэргэ", традиционные вас не сразу поймут, о чем говорят. Просто интересующийся,  это тоже очень неплохо.


То есть предоставить цитату из Трипитаки, или текстов класса Ламрим, Вы не можете - я правильно понял?

----------

Pema Sonam (13.06.2012), Карло (23.07.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> То есть не можете, я правильно понял?
> 
> З.Ы. Уж если совсем традиционных, то Трипитака.


ну да, Трипитака, хотя у нас запрещена Тхеравада в опрделенной мере. В России Тхеравады не было, вообще-то. Была или был только ламаизм, как называли, то есть только Большая колесница, неважено, как назовёте. Были ламы из школы нингма, например, Дандарон, были ламы из Гаджуба, то сеть что вы называете, Кагью,  Гелугпа. Миряне же признавали в целом- Сангху. В любой школе, неважно. Нам неважно, в какой школе наши ламы.

----------


## Bob

Я специально написал Т*р*ипитака(то бишь санскритский её вариант - признаваемый всеми школами Махаяны). 
О Палийской Т*и*питаке речи не идёт, понятно...  Но поскольку предоставить цитату из текстов своей собственной школы Вы не можете, и это ваши личные фантазии, то  смысла дискуссировать дальше не вижу.

----------

Аньезка (13.06.2012), Вова Л. (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> ну да, Трипитака, хотя у нас запрещена Тхеравада в опрделенной мере.


Это как же в буддийском регионе может быть запрещено учение Будды? :Wink:

----------

AlekseyE (17.06.2012), Bob (13.06.2012), Вова Л. (13.06.2012), Нико (13.06.2012), Сергей Ч (13.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Это как же в буддийском регионе может быть запрещено учение Будды?


вы не знаете, что хинаяна признавалась просто как начало буддизма в России? Или у вас Бурятия -не Россия?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Я специально написал Т*р*ипитака(то бишь санскритский её вариант - признваемый всеми школами Махаяны). 
> О Палийской Т*и*питаке речи не идёт, понятно...  Но поскольку предоставить цитату из текстов своей собственной школы Вы не можете, и это ваши личные фантазии, то  смысла дискуссировать дальше не вижу.


не дискутируйте, смысла тоже не вижу. Вижу попытку нападения, не более. Ещё кое что вижу, но это-неважно.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Это как же в буддийском регионе может быть запрещено учение Будды?


да и сам буддизм был запрещён. Не помню,огда он стал одной из государственных конфессий. Возможно, даже уже не при мне. что-то всю мою жизнь алтари были закрыты, кроме глубокого дества кое-где,  не помню открытые алтари у кого-либо в советское время.

----------


## Дхармананда

> странах Тхеравады пиндапату сберегли, там она в общем процветает, более того считается де факто обязательной для всех монахов кроме пожилых и настоятелей.


Я думаю, дело в условиях - климатических и культурных. Плюс теократия (что, на мой взгляд есть худшее для религии). Монастыри становились центрами и накапливали богатства, как материальные, так и духовные. 



> 56 - считаю познее привнесённым


Т.е. Винаю с мирянами вы свободно обсуждаете?



> Они никогда не посвящают никого в такие дела, запрещено.


Да нет, дело скорее в №56. Сами посудите: дело мирянина - накапливать заслуги и поддерживать монахов, а всякие глубокомысленные рассуждения и практика есть удел духовенства. На то они и монахи.

----------

Raudex (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ну да, Трипитака, хотя у нас запрещена Тхеравада в опрделенной мере. В России Тхеравады не было, вообще-то. Была или был только ламаизм, как называли, то есть только Большая колесница, неважено, как назовёте.


Извините, но это бред. Виная пришла как раз из раннего буддизма. Не обязательно из тхеравады.
и уж говорить ламаизм= Большая колесница - это (как это будет по-русски) означает не знать разницы между направлениями буддизма. То есть не знать фактически основ

----------

AlekseyE (17.06.2012), Bob (13.06.2012), Raudex (13.06.2012), Аньезка (13.06.2012), Вантус (15.06.2012), Сергей Ч (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Бедные женщины, не заслужили они больше пяти-шести слов учения. Этим выгодно отличается от древних времен БФ наш, где уже столько тысяч постов от бханте женщины наши услышали-прочли в виртуальном присутствии мужеска пола.


у нас формулировка данного правила другая, запрещает процедуру заучивания на слух строка за строкой, направлена на то что бы монахи не пытались переложить свои обязанности по Дхамма-десана на мирян. Конечно ничего не мешает мирянину самому выучить тексты по записям.

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Бханте, а Вы не могли бы рассказать, какие части Винаи монахам приходится нарушать систематически? Интересуют не проступки конкретных людей, а что является самым сложным в повседневной монашеской жизни.
> Я уже пробовал как-то завести разговор на эту тему, но бханте Топпер меня пресек.


И правильно сделал. Я тоже не считаю это уместным, мои нарушения - это моё личное дело, оно может касаться только меня и других монахов.

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Карло (23.07.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Как вы можете обидеть, если я с нашими некоторыми святыми в одно время жила? Как?! Коглда я их видела живьём в детстве? Как? Не моя заслуга- но я лично непосредственно с Родины Дандарона. Вы сначала докажите мне, что вы на том пути. Что вы правильно, что поняли, что не в асуры мчитесь. Пока я вижу много тех, кто в архаты собрался....вот уж мне смешно, не в обиду, конечно. Все нужны, и смешные тоже.


Это уже эмоции пошли, не конструктивно.
Я очень хорошо отношусь именно к традиционным буддистам от рождения, по многим причинам, но вы забывайте что есть другие буддийские страны, где буддизм находиться в гораздо более успешном состоянии чем в наших сравнительно бедных и многострадальных окраинных регионах.

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Я думаю, дело в условиях - климатических и культурных. Плюс теократия (что, на мой взгляд есть худшее для религии). Монастыри становились центрами и накапливали богатства, как материальные, так и духовные.


Вооот! Теократия. Политика становится важной составляющей монашьей жизни, я не знаю как Виная может помешать накоплению духовных богатств, по моему она ему как раз способствует, но вот как она мешает накоплению материальных - видно вполне отчётливо  :Smilie: 



> Т.е. Винаю с мирянами вы свободно обсуждаете?


Конечно, вот сейчас и обсуждаем, тока речь о _положениях Винаи_ (тем более это открытая инфа, она издана и переведена), а не о том кто что нарушает, кто хороший монах, а кто бяка - это конечно наше внутренне дело и критику у нас принято принимать только от старших монахов и наставников. Это конечно не жёсткое правило, а стандарт де факто среди монахов, но на то свои причины.


> Да нет, дело скорее в №56. Сами посудите: дело мирянина - накапливать заслуги и поддерживать монахов, а всякие глубокомысленные рассуждения и практика есть удел духовенства. На то они и монахи.


я написал выше почему у нас есть близкое по смыслу правило, совсем на другое оно направлено. А так кто ж запретит мирянину быть начиатнным и даже вещать, если уж он так сильно этого хочет, хотя логично если человек реально глубоко погрузился в эту тему, то таким место в бхиккхусангхе (как и мирянам медиаторам, имхо)

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Дхармананда (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А так кто ж запретит мирянину быть начиатнным и даже вещать, если уж он так сильно этого хочет, хотя логично если человек реально глубоко погрузился в эту тему, то его место в бхиккхусангхе.


Пратимокшу сейчас просматривал. Что-то кажется 56 - немного о другом. Что монаху не следует пребывать с таким человеком рядом, поскольку это приведет к сплетням, падению и пр. И про "сосуд" там ни слова. Хотя конечно можно посмотреть еще виная-васту и вибхангу  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> И всего-то? преимущества прежде всего в силе веры. Если вы обижаетесь на что-либо, вы ещё не в буддизме. Кстати, еле дошла , что Ламрим называется у традиционных буддистов " боди мурэй зэргэ", традиционные вас не сразу поймут, о чем говорят. Просто интересующийся,  это тоже очень неплохо.


Хмм.... Вообще-то у традиционных бурятских буддистов всегда была традиция учиться у тибетцев. И тибетский язык учить. Я сомневаюсь, что Ламрим переведён на бурятский язык. И Вы должны были сразу понять, о каком тексте речь.

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Вова Л. (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> да и сам буддизм был запрещён. Не помню,огда он стал одной из государственных конфессий. Возможно, даже уже не при мне.



Вряд ли при Вас.

   "В 1741 году Указом императрицы Елизаветы Петровны буддизм был признан в Российской империи официально" (Вики)
"

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Pema Sonam (13.06.2012), Буль (13.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Кстати, еле дошла , что Ламрим называется у традиционных буддистов " боди мурэй зэргэ", традиционные вас не сразу поймут, о чем говорят.


Традиционные буддисты настолько суровы, что даже не понимают, о чем идет речь, когда говорят "ламрим"?

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Pema Sonam (13.06.2012), Аньезка (13.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (13.06.2012), Дхармананда (13.06.2012), Карма Палджор (13.06.2012), Кузьмич (14.06.2012), Нико (13.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (13.06.2012), Тао (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А я-то думала дополнительную инфу про гхи прочитать :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (17.06.2012), Bob (13.06.2012), Нико (13.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> А я-то думала дополнительную инфу про гхи прочитать


Пема, гхи -- это же не Ваш профиль!  :Wink: 

Готовить его надо долго, термически излишне обрабатывать, да и витаминов там нет. В общем, ещё одна привязанность и трата времени  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (13.06.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> А я-то думала дополнительную инфу про гхи прочитать


Какое там гхи! Виная намного интересней)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Если гхи входят в Винаю - я согласна :Smilie: 


А то, похоже, мы тут обсуждаем какая Виная виноватее.

----------

Буль (13.06.2012), Вова Л. (13.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, гхи -- это же не Ваш профиль! 
> 
> Готовить его надо долго, термически излишне обрабатывать, да и витаминов там нет. В общем, ещё одна привязанность и трата времени


Бао, а вдруг война? :Smilie: 

Надо же сколько-то горшочков гхи предусмотрительно в землю закопать? :Smilie:

----------

Буль (13.06.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> И правильно сделал. Я тоже не считаю это уместным, мои нарушения - это моё личное дело, оно может касаться только меня и других монахов.


Да не интересуют меня конкретно ВАШИ нарушения, как Вы не понимаете? Я хочу понять, с чем мне придется столкнуться, если я решу стать монахом. Какие проблемы возникают при относительно краткосрочных ретритах - я знаю. Но что будет самым сложным, если мне удастся продержаться в монастыре, скажем, год?

Ладно, все понял, умолкаю.

----------

Pema Sonam (13.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Да не интересуют меня конкретно ВАШИ нарушения, как Вы не понимаете? Я хочу понять, с чем мне придется столкнуться, если я решу стать монахом. Какие проблемы возникают при относительно краткосрочных ретритах - я знаю. Но что будет самым сложным, если мне удастся продержаться в монастыре, скажем, год?


А, я не так понял. Есть очень строгие монастыри где всё дотошно соблюдают. Если задаться целью попасть именно туда то это реализуемо при надлежащей настойчивости.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Как-то готовил это гхи. Получилось все отлично. Только тоже не понял - нафиг оно нужно, оно же не вкусное, а полезность - крайне сомнительна - ни сердцу ни нормальной фигуре не способствует. Как цампа для любителей Тибета, так и гхи - для любителей Индии, аюрведы и прочего.


У обычного коровьего масла холодные свойства, в том числе, как и у холодного молока, сметаны, кефира, творога и т.д.
Но у гхи - теплые свойства при любой температуре самого масла.
Гхи показано тиб. медициной людям ветра и слизи для еды и процедур Ку-нье.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> кефира


У що вроде тёплые свойства, нет?

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> У що вроде тёплые свойства, нет?


Нет, в чистом виде кефир имеет холодные свойства. Есть варианты "утепления" кефира рубленым чесноком и жгучими специями для соответствующих диагнозов.
Хотя и без диагнозов весьма вкусно. ))) Добавить зеленый лук и много петрушки и укропа. Отличный летний холодный и сбалансированный суп. ))))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну не надо в кефир лук и чеснок класть, это сочетание , насколько нам объяснял тибетский доктор лама Лаванг, совершенно неполезно. Не говоря уж о петрушке. Ее, как я с удивлением узнала, вообще надо избегать...... 

Найдите мне подтверждение  в тибетской медицине, что все это полезно....и когда.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Ну не надо в кефир лук и чеснок класть, это сочетание , насколько нам объяснял тибетский доктор лама Лаванг, совершенно неполезно. Не говоря уж о петрушке. Ее, как я с удивлением узнала, вообще надо избегать...... 
> 
> Найдите мне подтверждение  в тибетской медицине, что все это полезно....и когда.


Вы уж извините, но ваш тон предполагает поиск "доказательств" лично вами. )))

----------


## Нико

> Ну не надо в кефир лук и чеснок класть, это сочетание , насколько нам объяснял тибетский доктор лама Лаванг, совершенно неполезно. Не говоря уж о петрушке. Ее, как я с удивлением узнала, вообще надо избегать...... 
> 
> Найдите мне подтверждение  в тибетской медицине, что все это полезно....и когда.


Вообще-то есть такое чисто индийское блюдо райта. Туда в що кладут лук, иногда чеснок, кензу, мелко порезанные помидоры с огурцами. Отличная приправа к рису. Это не тибетские дела.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (16.06.2012), Вова Л. (17.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Если гхи входят в Винаю - я согласна


Входит. Описывается когда его можно потреблять и сколько времени хранить.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (18.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы уж извините, но ваш тон предполагает поиск "доказательств" лично вами. )))


Я доверяю мнению этого тибетского доктора. Это старенький и очень опытный лама - много людей при мне вылечил....


Даже до этих сведений очень трудно переваривала сырой чеснок. Он очень вкусен в кефире, но потом наступает расплата, ну, желудки у людей бывают разные.... :Smilie: 

А Вы кушайте, как сами считаете нужным. :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Сам его периодически ем, но не понимаю, зачем люди добрый продукт переводят на топлёное масло? 
> В Индии понятно, холодильников не было. Но сливочное масло ведь вкуснее.


В топлёном лучше и удобнее припускать муку и овощи. Сливочное может пригореть и привносит свой активный вкус. Собственно, топлёное масло -- это в кулинарном смысле среднее между растительным и животным жиром. А сливочное -- это больше блюдо, нежели продукт.

----------

Топпер- (26.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Если всё делали правильно, то уже через сутки получаем вот такую вот красоту. Храниться может буквально годами. Говорят, чем дольше - тем вкуснее становится. Всех благ!
> 
> Вложение 9470


Сомневаюсь что оно у Вас в таком виде больше полутора - двух лет простоит. Особенно, если Вы оттуда постоянно брать будете  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> 2бханте: у вас определённо был не очень хороший гхи! гхи и простое топлёное масло не одно и тоже, русское топлёное масло обычно рыхлое, плохо фильтровано, из него убрана вода, но белок обычно убран не тщательно и сравнение тут совсем не уместно.


Это не русское масло плохо фильтровано, а у конкретной хозяйки руки плохо заточены. Русское топлёное масло делается как раз на воде, оттого у него и примесей белка практически нет, т.к. воду несколько раз сливают. И канцерогенов там нет, т.к. масло на воде перекалить практически не возможно. В отличие от сделанного "на сухую" заморского гхи. Так что не будем уподобляться герою анекдота "слышал я этого Карузо, мне Боря вчера напел".  :Wink:

----------

Вова Л. (26.06.2012), Топпер- (26.06.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ну всё таки хороший плов на растительном масле диетичнее, чем такой же на курдючном сале! Для компенсации в разнице каллорий можно положить побольше баранины


не хочу вас расстраивать, но калорийность курдючного сала 800 ккал/100 гр. А вот калорийность оливкового масла - 898 ккал/100 грамм. Калорийность сливочного масла  (самого жирного) - 750 ккал/100 грамм. Калорийность свинного топленого жира - 900 какл/100 грамм. При этом тепловую переработку животны жиры переносят лучше, не вырабатывая канцерогены в таком количесте, в каком их вырабатывает то же оливковое масло при нагревании.

Уж простите за занудство.

----------

Топпер- (22.07.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Переводить дорогое натуральное сливочное масло на гхи это все равно что варить суп из черной икры.

----------

Аньезка (22.07.2012), Леонид Ш (22.07.2012), Топпер- (22.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Переводить дорогое натуральное сливочное масло на гхи это все равно что варить суп из черной икры.



Это же вопрос практичности.
Сделал и забыл. Через пять лет вспомнил - съел.  :Big Grin: 
Красота.

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Это же вопрос практичности.
> Сделал и забыл. Через пять лет вспомнил - съел. 
> Красота.


Ага, и цвет лица будет таким же, как на Вашем смайлике (после пяти то лет хранения)  :Smilie: 
Не вижу ничего практичного.

----------

Буль (22.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

На самом деле, оно очень долго хранится.
Его для этого и топят (топили).  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> не хочу вас расстраивать, но калорийность курдючного сала 800 ккал/100 гр. А вот калорийность оливкового масла - 898 ккал/100 грамм. Калорийность сливочного масла  (самого жирного) - 750 ккал/100 грамм. Калорийность свинного топленого жира - 900 какл/100 грамм. При этом тепловую переработку животны жиры переносят лучше, не вырабатывая канцерогены в таком количесте, в каком их вырабатывает то же оливковое масло при нагревании.
> 
> Уж простите за занудство.


Я имел ввиду не калорийность, а диетичность, точнее, даже "холестеринность".

----------


## Буль

> На самом деле, оно очень долго хранится.
> Его для этого и топят (топили).


Попробуйте похранить вне холодильника гхи в течение пяти лет. Очень огорчитесь результату.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2012), Нико (22.07.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Михаил Угамов;493347]Переводить дорогое натуральное сливочное масло на гхи это все равно что варить суп из черной икры.[/QUOT


Приготовила гхи из отличного альпийского масла, получилось очень вкусно, так вкусно, что вторую порцию уже приканчиваю. На завтрак великолепно,  цампой.

----------

Нико (22.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Приготовила гхи из отличного альпийского масла, получилось очень вкусно, так вкусно, что вторую порцию уже приканчиваю. На завтрак великолепно,  цампой.


Топлёное масло? На завтрак???  :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> Топлёное масло? На завтрак???


Так с цампой же. И наверняка с монгольским чаем. Нормальный завтрак.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Топлёное масло? На завтрак???


Да! именно на завтрак. Придумала себе такое на заврак: черный ржаной хлеб с топлёным маслом( никаких сыров больше, колбас), можно джем какой-нибудь и монгольский чай. цампа с небольшим количеством топленого масла. Яичницу только на топленом масле! Каши с топленым маслом, Ржанолй хлеб с тополёныс маслом , соленый огурец и сладкий черный чай- невероятно вкусно!

----------

Нико (22.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да! именно на завтрак. Придумала себе такое на заврак: черный ржаной хлеб с топлёным маслом( никаких сыров больше, колбас), можно джем какой-нибудь и монгольский чай. цампа с небольшим количеством топленого масла. Яичницу только на топленом масле! Каши с топленым маслом, Ржанолй хлеб с тополёныс маслом , соленый огурец и сладкий черный чай- невероятно вкусно!


Ммммм. Захотелось.

----------


## Буль

> Да! именно на завтрак. Придумала себе такое на заврак: черный ржаной хлеб с топлёным маслом( никаких сыров больше, колбас), можно джем какой-нибудь и монгольский чай. цампа с небольшим количеством топленого масла. Яичницу только на топленом масле! Каши с топленым маслом, Ржанолй хлеб с тополёныс маслом , соленый огурец и сладкий черный чай- невероятно вкусно!


Ого! При таком подходе опасаюсь двже представить что у Вас подают на обед...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Ого! При таком подходе опасаюсь двже представить что у Вас подают на обед...


Буузы горячие?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ого! При таком подходе опасаюсь двже представить что у Вас подают на обед...



Не всё вместе, поочередно на завтарк, то бутерброды с маслом и хороший чай с цампой, на след завтрак уже яичница с гхи, Ещё 1 вариант- с солёным огурцом, но чай черный сладкий и кашу какую-нить. 
Обед- традиционный, европейский,  обычно не дома обедаю. Зато ужин очень мясной! :Big Grin:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Буузы горячие?




Буузы без гхи, канеш :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Буузы без гхи, канеш


Интересно, как их в Европе готовят.

----------


## Буль

> Не всё вместе, поочередно на завтарк, то бутерброды с маслом и хороший чай с цампой, на след завтрак уже яичница с гхи, Ещё 1 вариант- с солёным огурцом, но чай черный сладкий и кашу какую-нить.


Я понимаю что не всё вместе  :Smilie: 
Просто у меня бы от такого количества гхи каждый день, да с яичницей... мой холестерин был бы уже на уровне космоса...

----------


## Нико

> Я понимаю что не всё вместе 
> Просто у меня бы от такого количества гхи каждый день, да с яичницей... мой холестерин был бы уже на уровне космоса...


Вы не не монгол, не бурят и даже не тибетец. ))))) А я за чёрный хлеб с солёным огурцом.

----------

Буль (23.07.2012), Дондог (23.07.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Интересно, как их в Европе готовят.



Буузы- самый быстрый , вкусный и сытный ужин. В качестве салата к буузам идёт свекольный салат в европе. Качество мяса такое , что нужен ещё и подходящий салат. Лучше свекольного салата ничегго к европейскому альпийскому мясу не подходит. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Я понимаю что не всё вместе 
> Просто у меня бы от такого количества гхи каждый день, да с яичницей... мой холестерин был бы уже на уровне космоса...


В гхи содержание холестерина оч небольшое!  Но вкусно, отказаться невозможно теперь.

----------


## Нико

> Буузы- самый быстрый , вкусный и сытный ужин. В качестве салата к буузам идёт свекольный салат в европе. Качество мяса такое , что нужен ещё и подходящий салат. Лучше свекольного салата ничегго к европейскому альпийскому мясу не подходит.


Ммм. Мне это нравится. Только буузы же долго лепить надо?

----------


## Буль

> В гхи содержание холестерина оч небольшое!


Если 280 мг. это "небольшое" -- то я чего-то не понимаю в питании. Для сравнения: в свином сале его 110 мг.

----------


## Raudex

> Топлёное масло? На завтрак???


ну ги и просто топлёное масло так как его у нас топят - сильно разные вещи, хотя конечно протсо так лопать его в живую это на любителя

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ммм. Мне это нравится. Только буузы же долго лепить надо?


тесто порционно из заморозки , с ним ничего не сделается никогда, всегда имею в заморозке, а фарш нужен свежий, не люблю замороженный лук, потому фарш нужно готовить всегда свежим, пока фарш готовится- минут 10, чтобы лукоим пропиталось, перцем и немного специй типа порошкобразной черемши для вкуса, лучше рзмять фарш руками, бстрее пропитается, уже и тесто разморозимтся. пока вода закипает, можно слепить. Умеючи лепится мигом. Пока салат готовится и тарелки выкладываются и буузы готовы уже. Вся недолга занимает минут 30- 40 от силы. Борщ , солянку, даже щи готовоить долго, а австрийский суп-гуляш все 2 часа готовить надо, режь и режь всё до мозолей, потом даже и не сьедается, обидно за потраченное время и количество продуктов.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> ну ги и просто топлёное масло так как его у нас топят - сильно разные вещи, хотя конечно протсо так лопать его в живую это на любителя



Я любила все годы это великолепное альпийское масло, пока пару недель назад не сделала ги. Вживую качественное масло в ги- непровтоимо просто. Ещё придумала ржаной хлеб с ги сверху слегка подсыпать порошок черемши- австрийцам и в голову не пришло, что так вкусно может быть. В Австрии ржаной хлеб отменный. да ещё и свеженький если...да с ги, да с черемшой подсыпанной- пища богов просто!

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Если 280 мг. это "небольшое" -- то я чего-то не понимаю в питании. Для сравнения: в свином сале его 110 мг.


В ги содержание холестерина небольшое, правда-правда. тут специалисты по диетам высчитывали одни плюсы , говорят.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Я имел ввиду не калорийность, а диетичность, точнее, даже "холестеринность".


о нет, вы говорили именно в контексте калорий, я не зря выбрала именно тот кусок для цитирования  :Smilie:  И   еще раз повторюсь, растительное масло для жарки не подходит именно по причине большого количество образующихся канцерогенов при нагревании. То уж ткаждый выбирает для себя - "хороший" холестерин ("плохой" вырабатывает сам организм, при недостатке холестерина поступающего извне, это на сегодня считается самой продвинутой и популярной теорией  :Smilie: ) или же канцерогены из жареного масла.

----------


## Anthony

> Попробуйте похранить вне холодильника гхи в течение пяти лет. Очень огорчитесь результату.


В мою детскую бытность.. был такой холодильник-не холодильник. Встроенный открывающийся ящик под окном на кухне. Не знаю, почему он считался холодильником. Холодно там было только зимой.
Вот там и хранилось масло. И хранилось очень долго.

----------


## Anthony

А вообще... бросьте жиропродукты. Садитесь на гречку и кефир.
Чем я с сегодняшнего дня и решил заняться. 
Гречка, кефир, гантели. Ровно на две недели. (опять стихи  :Frown:  ).
За две недели стану красивым, стройным как кипарис, подтянутым со всех сторон.
Призываю всех к тому же. В мои планы входит минус 12-16 кг за две недели.

Но к маслу это отношения не имеет. Просто проснулся с дикой решимостью.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> В мои планы входит минус 12-16 кг за две недели.
> 
> Но к маслу это отношения не имеет. Просто проснулся с дикой решимостью.


тогда гречку и кефир надо исключить тоже. Питаться исключительно водой и пробегать ежедневно минимум 5 км. От гантелей толку будет чуть  :Smilie:  Уж простите за занудство  :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony

> тогда гречку и кефир надо исключить тоже. Питаться исключительно водой и пробегать ежедневно минимум 5 км. От гантелей толку будет чуть  Уж простите за занудство


Нет, не надо исключать. В прошлое свое похудание скинул 8 кг. Без бега.. просто живя обычной жизнью.
А щас с нагрузками буду работать.

----------


## Буль

> В ги содержание холестерина небольшое, правда-правда.


Пока что Ваша "правда-правда" расходится с известными мне данными о содержании холестерина в продуктах. Правда-правда  :Wink: 




> тут специалисты по диетам высчитывали одни плюсы , говорят.


Кто именно?

----------


## Буль

> о нет, вы говорили именно в контексте калорий, я не зря выбрала именно тот кусок для цитирования


ОК, Вам, наверное, лучше знать в каком именно контексте я говорил  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> В мою детскую бытность.. был такой холодильник-не холодильник. Встроенный открывающийся ящик под окном на кухне. Не знаю, почему он считался холодильником. Холодно там было только зимой.
> Вот там и хранилось масло. И хранилось очень долго.


Повторите эксперимент. И Вы сами убедитесь что это "очень долго" наверняка не дотянет и до 3-лет, не говоря уже о 5-ти.

----------


## Буль

> Гречка, кефир, гантели. Ровно на две недели. (опять стихи  ).
> За две недели стану красивым, стройным как кипарис, подтянутым со всех сторон.
> Призываю всех к тому же. В мои планы входит минус 12-16 кг за две недели.


Расскажите потом о результатах! Мне интересно, как можно сбросить столько килограмм с помощью этих трёх ингридиентов.

Напомню только, что физиологи предупреждают о том, что потеря массы более 5-ти кг. в неделю считается опасной для здоровья!

----------


## Буль

> В прошлое свое похудание скинул 8 кг. Без бега.. просто живя обычной жизнью.
> А щас с нагрузками буду работать.


За какое время?
Надо полагать, эти 8 кг. "вернулись" обратно?

----------

Кунсанг (25.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Расскажите потом о результатах! Мне интересно, как можно сбросить столько килограмм с помощью этих трёх ингридиентов.
> 
> Напомню только, что физиологи предупреждают о том, что потеря массы более 5-ти кг. в неделю считается опасной для здоровья!


Да запросто расскажу )))
Есть такая штука "отрицательная калорийность". Гречка ей соответствует.
А как оно там работает - вообще без разницы. Главное - работает.

Да, про опасность читал. Но... что поделаешь  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthony

> За какое время?
> Надо полагать, эти 8 кг. "вернулись" обратно?


За две недели. Даже за полторы... потом уже не выдержал гречку и заменил обычными продуктами. Но по немногу.
Я ненавижу гречку и кефир с самого глубокого детства. И вообще не ем эти продукты. Более мерзостной пищи для меня нет.

Да, вернулись. В течении полугода. Сидячая работа... жрачка без меры, алкоголь...
Я бы удивился, если бы они не вернулись  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (23.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я ненавижу гречку и кефир с самого глубокого детства. И вообще не ем эти продукты. Более мерзостной пищи для меня нет.


Зачем тогда так себя мучить? Ешьте, что нравится, только ПОМЕНЬШЕ.

----------

Anthony (23.07.2012), Буль (23.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Зачем тогда так себя мучить? Ешьте, что нравится, только ПОМЕНЬШЕ.


Это очень медленно  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Это очень медленно


Лучше помедленнее, но постабильнее. Или Вы влюбились?

----------


## Anthony

Скорее - себя разлюбил  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Скорее - себя разлюбил


Надо опять полюбить, быть вполне упитанным мужчиной в самом расцвете лет. )))))))

----------

Anthony (25.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вроде это масло полезно также для мозгов, оно питает мозги. Без жиров мозги сохнут говорят.

----------


## Нико

> Вроде это масло полезно также для мозгов, оно питает мозги. Без жиров мозги сохнут говорят.


Тогда ЕШЬТЕ!

----------

Кузьмич (07.08.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Я не поняла, зачем тогда столько разговоров о ги, если не едят и даже не нравится? Даже я , читая тут о ги, сделала ги, давно забытое ги! И спасибо всем, что напомнили! Оч вкусно, уже 2 кг оприходовала. нужно немного ограничить себя, слишком просто вкусно, не отказаться никак.

----------


## Арису Кеншин

> масло полезно также для мозгов, оно питает мозги. Без жиров мозги сохнут говорят.


Жиры нужны, чтобы усваивались жирорастворимые витамины (А,Е,D). Если совсем жиров не есть, то это почувствуется по состоянию кожи, зрения, гормональной системы. Для нервной системы, в том числе и центральной (мозг), больше нужны витамины группы В (водорастворимые). Если принимаются средства или травы, выводящие жидкость из организма, то витамина В также становится меньше, но первым среагирует все-таки не головной мозг, и даже не спинной, а нервы (не в смысле, что человек будет нервничать - пострадают реальные физические "ниточки", позволяющие двигаться и чувствовать). Это может проявляться как болью так и двигательными нарушениями, в зависимости от того, какой нервный путь (двигательный или чувствовательный) больше пострадал.

Растительные жиры полезнее и содержат незаменимые полиненасыщенные кислоты, нужные для оболочки сердца. Но если есть проблемы с усваиваемостью жиров, диетологи/гастроэнтерологи советуют сливочное масло, оно легче. Моей сестре запретили растительное масло из-за проблем с поджелудочной.

Обычное сливочное вкуснее, но для ребенка я перетапливаю - так меньше возможности, что попадутся опасные для него микроорганизмы (масло часто ешь сырым, а в магазинах, даже столичных, не всегда его хранят правильно. В супермаркете может быть перебой с электричеством, этого хватит, чтобы в молочных продуктах, не упакованных герметически, размножились бактерии.  Здоровому взрослому ничего, а ребенок может заболеть). Когда топишь магазинное масло, оно застывает и на дне собирается сыворотка (много, так как новые технологии позволяют удешевлять и упрощать производство, продавая потом _не вполне масло_ под видом масла); если сыворотку не убрать, она скисает. Отодвигаю в баночке масло в сторону, сыворотку сливаю. Еще топить масло полезно для того, чтобы отделить животные жиры от растительных (чаще всего пальмового масла). Пальмовое масло считается самым дешевым и наименее полезным, его производители часто добавляют в молочные продукты (масло, сыр), чтобы обеспечить заявленную жирность. Современные эмульгаторы (загустители) позволяют сделать так, чтобы растительное масло "вело" себя так же, как молочное (застывало). Но процесс топления освобождает растительный жир от эмульганта и позволяет от него избавиться (если кому-то критично отсутствие растительного жира).

В плане диет (для похудения) вже же лучше сокращать количество углеводов и увеличивать количество движений. :-)
Белками и жирами лучше не жертвовать (если жирами не злоупотребляли до этого, конечно).

----------

Буль (06.08.2012), Кунсанг (09.08.2012), Топпер- (06.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Отписываюсь.
Ушло 8 кг с копейками.

----------

Буль (08.08.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Хмм.... Вообще-то у традиционных бурятских буддистов всегда была традиция учиться у тибетцев. И тибетский язык учить. Я сомневаюсь, что Ламрим переведён на бурятский язык. И Вы должны были сразу понять, о каком тексте речь.


Надо же, толтько что увидела. Не Только Ламрим переведён, всё переведено, ламы обычно знали по 5 языков, минимум( помимо тибетского и санскрита китайский и русский был) . У тибетцев очень уважительное к монголам, ( не отделяя бурят и калмыков( как к очень сильным практикам. Неужели надо обьснять, что когда вы называете "Далай Лама" вы его называете на монгольском?  мне просто не хочеться вам обтьяснять что-либо, тем более вроде вы замужем за тибетцем и как-то инфо у вас отсутсвует. У тибетцев даже одежда и обувь монгольские, и это вы не знаете? то, что вы сомневаетесь , сути дела не изменит уже никогда. Вы, конечно, не занете, что есть районы в Бурятии, где дацаны работалит , переводили и готовили лам с изучением языков задолго до интронизазации Екатерины Второй. И наши деды все владели тибетским и санскритом. Хотя бы у тибетцев своих спросите, что ли...в семье мужа есть ламы, а то у вас полностью отсутсвует инфо о бурятах, если вы счиатет, что даже Ламрим не переведен. Воспитание народа было по Ламриму, традицонное воспитание.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Отписываюсь.
> Ушло 8 кг с копейками.


а на что ушло-то, простите?

Сорри, забыла. что вы про свой вес говорили

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Вряд ли при Вас.
> 
>    "В 1741 году Указом императрицы Елизаветы Петровны буддизм был признан в Российской империи официально" (Вики)
> "



Просто признан, но нужно признание официально в качетве одной из государственных конфессий, это -кое что другое.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Традиционные буддисты настолько суровы, что даже не понимают, о чем идет речь, когда говорят "ламрим"?



Традиционные буддисты не говортли ни с кем про буддизм вообще! Это вы сейчас даже Будду пытаетесь переводить...

----------

